# M3 + Tamron 17-50mm F2.8



## WorkonSunday (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

I tried googling this combination but i haven't come across any useful results. 

I have the nikon non-VC version of the tamron, so it's currently MF only on the M3. I have been thinking of getting the VC version in canon mount. has anyone tried this combo? any reported bugs? Thanks.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 24, 2016)

WorkonSunday said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I tried googling this combination but i haven't come across any useful results.
> 
> I have the nikon non-VC version of the tamron, so it's currently MF only on the M3. I have been thinking of getting the VC version in canon mount. has anyone tried this combo? any reported bugs? Thanks.



Only because you've had zero love on your post so far, I thought I'd share one data point, not sure if it will be useful to you your not.

I owned the Tamron 17-50 non VC version at one point. Purchased in 2012. I hooked it up to a 70D and in liveview it would not make use of the quite fast DPAF and fell back to 100% contrast detection. It focused as slow in liveview as my old T2i, which is very very slow. Don't know if the firmware caught up with the VC version, but there you go, take it for what it is.


----------



## WorkonSunday (Feb 24, 2016)

lol.

Thanks for your reply. this is the exactly sort of reply i was after. may i will get it from amazon which allows me to refund if it doesnt work. thanks.


----------



## WorkonSunday (Feb 29, 2016)

Just an update/follow up if any one is interested. 

my EOS M3 is one of the first batch from Japan. 
Using the offical canon adpator (UK bought). the Tamron 17-50mm F2.8 VC (bought from UK amazon) works. fast AF (Phase detection, not contrast detection). Live view no problem. stabiliser works as intended, although slightly noisey, but it's ok, there is a hard switch on the lens barrel which allows it to be turned off when not needed.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 29, 2016)

WorkonSunday said:


> Just an update/follow up if any one is interested.
> 
> my EOS M3 is one of the first batch from Japan.
> Using the offical canon adpator (UK bought). the Tamron 17-50mm F2.8 VC (bought from UK amazon) works. fast AF (Phase detection, not contrast detection). Live view no problem. stabiliser works as intended, although slightly noisey, but it's ok, there is a hard switch on the lens barrel which allows it to be turned off when not needed.



Congrats, glad to hear it worked for you. I didn't want to speculate before, but my guess would have been that a new copy of that lens would have firmware where Tamron had caught up to Canon's ondie phase detection stuff.


----------

